# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadoluya ilk ne zaman geldiler ?

## ceydaaa

Türklerin Anadoluya gelişini MÖ 3000-2000 yıllarına kadar çıkaranlar varsa da, bu iddialar tarihçiler arasında genel kabul görmüş fikirler değildir. Anadoluya ilk Türk girişi IV. yüzyılın sonlarına doğru Batı Hunları (Avrupa Hunları) tarafından gerçekleştirilmiştir. Hunlar bir taraftan Balkanlar üzerinden Trakyaya yürürlerken diğer taraftan Batı Hunlarının doğu bölümü de Kafkas dağlarını aşıp Anadoluya girmişti. Kursık ve Barsık isimli iki komutan idaresindeki Hun atlıları Erzurum üzerinden Malatyaya ulaştılar. Çukurovaya İndiler, Urfa ve Antakyayı kuşattılarsa da alamadılar. Kudüse kadar inen Hunlar, burada fazla kalmadılar ve 396 yılında tekrar Kafkaslara döndüler. İki yıl sonra tekrar Anadolu içlerine girmişlerse de, bu bölgede yerleşmeye dönük bir teşebbüsleri olmamıştır. Hunlardan sonra Anadoluya Türklerin ikinci gelişi Sabarlar Tarafından gerçekleştirildi. İdil, Don ve Kuban ırmakları arasındaki bölgede bir devlet kurmuş olan Sabar Türkleri VI. yüzyılda Kafkasların güneyine kadar olan toprakları ele geçirdiler. Daha sonra Kayseri, Konya, Ankara taraflarına şiddetli akınlar yapmışlardır. Selçuklular, Karahanlı ve Gazneliler karşısında tutunamayınca 1018′de Çağrı Bey 3000 süvari ile büyük mesafeleri ve çeşitli tehlikeleri aşarak Doğu Anadoluya bir sefer yaptı. Azerbaycanda rastladığı Türkmenleri de alıp birlikte Van gölü civarını ele geçirmişti. Çağrı Bey, bu başarılı akının ardından uzun mesafeleri tekrar geçip Buharaya döndü. Ailesi mensuplarına Anadoluda kendilerine karşı koyabilecek kimseye rastlayamadığını bildiriyordu. Selçuklular, Gaznelileri mağlup edip Mâverâünnehr bölgesine hakim oldukları için kendileri Anadoluya gitmemişler, ancak sel halinde ülkelerine gelen Türkmenleri Anadoluya göndermişlerdir.

----------

